# What AAS will you never use again?



## MR. BMJ (Dec 13, 2012)

For myself, unfortunately unless some new med comes out, I can't use nandrolones because they mess with my nips too much. 

I keep saying I will not use dbol anymore, but I have an old bottle of liquid dbol from hellfire that keeps staring me in the face....maybe one more time will not hurt


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 14, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> For myself, unfortunately unless some new med comes out, I can't use nandrolones because they mess with my nips too much.
> 
> I keep saying I will not use dbol anymore, but I have an old bottle of liquid dbol from hellfire that keeps staring me in the face....maybe one more time will not hurt



Haha!  Just one more time BMJ...that's all brother

The one I just am a tad afraid of is Masteron...worried about my pretty ass mug not having enough hair...although, at least any that's lost up top seems to revive itself on my back


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

Any tren , first time was a last time because I think i coughed a lung out and never got it back till 2 months after I quit .. People may not know these but cheque drops. Have a spare liver if u do these. Don't think still available


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> People may not know these but cheque drops. Have a spare liver if u do these. Don't think still available



you can still get these from some english labs but ill be steering clear, ill use halo or methyl tren for a pre-workout roid if i ever use one


----------



## K1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Stopped using orals years ago and never plan on going back.....


----------



## b12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Winny. Shut me down pretty good.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 14, 2012)

I will NEVER use Winny again!  I took 50mg of Winny for 6 weeks, starting last June and it whipped me pretty good.

My liver enzymes increased, my cholesterol went through the roof and my joints dried out, especially in my shoulders.

It took almost six months for my joints to start feeling better.


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 14, 2012)

K1 said:


> Stopped using orals years ago and never plan on going back.....



Bump this!


----------



## kaju (Dec 14, 2012)

Winni in both forms are a nn for me from now on. Im with chris698. It was the same for me.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 14, 2012)

Tren Ace. Messed my head up.


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 14, 2012)

Big-John said:


> Tren Ace. Messed my head up.



No more tren....that's to bad


----------



## Big-John (Dec 14, 2012)

dudcki27 said:


> No more tren....that's to bad



I guess some of us cant handle it. lol I know you love it.


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Dec 14, 2012)

Good topic, it's helpful to read about peoples bad experiences with certain AAS.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't found one yet !!!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 14, 2012)

LOL, Tyrone, that's the truth brother Science has learned to put a man on the moon and make enough bombs to eradicate civilization, but they still haven't found a way to kill a hair follicule that grows on a man's back/shoulders, and everywhere else we don't want it to grow....meanwhile losing it where we want it to stay


I may not be able to also use tren again, but I have a few tricks up my sleeve for the next time I take it. It too got to a point that it just messed with my nips, even at VERY low dosages. Crossing my fingers on this because tren is my favorite compound....been since 2007or 2009 since I last took it though.


----------



## Ed17447 (Dec 14, 2012)

dbol for me. The older I get, the harder it is on me.


----------



## highdrum (Dec 14, 2012)

Prob masteron and winstrol as I hear these are really hard on the hair line.


----------



## jaltb4k (Dec 15, 2012)

i should be saying all orals..........but dbol works better for me than anything ive used. other than that,the ones i will not ever take again is test suspension and winny suspension......insanly painful


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 15, 2012)

Since I'm only on my first cycle (test only) there's no steroid I wouldn't use definitely at this point but I am hesitant to use tren and deca since they're quite hard on the shut down


----------



## mike1107 (Dec 15, 2012)

Deca makes me feel weird, wont use it again 
Oxy I wont use again as well, that shit gave me the worst acnea ever ... I was looking like a teenager


----------



## thebrick (Dec 15, 2012)

Tren E makes me feel generally sick for some reason.


----------



## norbit09 (Dec 15, 2012)

Tren A and Anadrol.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 16, 2012)

While im in relationship.......Tren. mayb just ace but never used enan or hex.but im assuming same result...crazy crazy.
Just gav a jug away....sry dudcki....i dnt know your address!!!   Lol

Winny also.....joints(shoulders mostly) hurt baaaad.


----------



## Ironraider (Dec 16, 2012)

I've had not issues with DHT's...I love the results I get from Tren...but there is a psyic side that I need to be careful of crossing.  If I stay around 50 mg per day (everyday injects of Tren A) I'm OK...once I start crossing over 100 per day...I tend to get paranoid and argumentative with everyone.  

With the various combos that are out there...I can live with the 50 per day and get excellent results.

Sometimes with inject dbol...I can get some nasty lower back pumps that just cripple me...kinda like with superdol etc.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 16, 2012)

Bold prop it made me sick and the pip was unbearable


----------



## Emuscle (Dec 16, 2012)

Tren hex results were AMAZING used it a year ago and still paying for it.To bad .


----------



## Thor (Dec 18, 2012)

*Honestly..*

I love them all but wont ever do sdrol or dbol again, high bp and hair loss were the worst with these 2


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 18, 2012)

Prop(I find it pointless), Deca(makes Me feel odd), Winny(unless getting back onstage), Trens(not if in a relationship, insomnia, heartburn and edgyness make it tough), Adrol/Dbol(unless I find a worthwhile brand b/c most suck these days)


----------



## Jello (Dec 18, 2012)

Love Tren, but it's the only one I struggle to keep from getting Gyno from.


----------



## Cobramike (Dec 20, 2012)

EQ, gave me terrible anxiety & high blood pressure


----------



## striffe (Dec 20, 2012)

Interesting topic


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 21, 2012)

Thunder46 said:


> Bold prop it made me sick and the pip was unbearable



Hell, that one will put everybody down for the count!

Stuff is viscious:sniper:


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 26, 2012)

This may sound crazy but ill never use Test Prop again. The PIP for me is too unbearable. The sides that I get from test enanthate are nowhere near bad enough to have to put up with PIP again. Plus I find I can control emotions lot better with the slower ester


----------



## dlux (Dec 26, 2012)

Incognito1 said:


> This may sound crazy but ill never use Test Prop again. The PIP for me is too unbearable. The sides that I get from test enanthate are nowhere near bad enough to have to put up with PIP again. Plus I find I can control emotions lot better with the slower ester



I'm with this guy


----------



## MaineGuy (Jan 2, 2013)

I also had horrible PIP from Test Prop, but once I got used to it I was fine.  I started another cycle later using test prop, and did not have bad PIP, just a little.  I think if you pin into virgin muscles is where it gets bad.


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Jan 2, 2013)

I love prop but unbearable at times with pip and swelling, anadrol definitely blows me up about 20lbs in less then a month however it makes me feel very sick all day long, good old tren a amazing results unbearable sides even at low dose test or no test at all, dbol dbol dbol love it however now that I am older my body does not tolerate it any more pretty dont do any orals anymore, what I stick to nowadays that I love is test e, mast p, deca, eq and I haven't tried npp yet but I will be stocking up for my big summer blast of test e, mast p and npp.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 2, 2013)

Eq made me hungrier than I've ever been and gave me high anxiety..... otherwise all options are on the table.


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 3, 2013)

Most orals .T


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jan 3, 2013)

Orals for sure. I'm on Tren E right now (first time) and if my lipids come back all fucked up, then I'll add that to the list, lol.


----------



## nothuman (Jan 3, 2013)

EQ. Didn't do enough for me and made me spend too much money due to the hunger it caused, and it made me eat any fast food I could get my hands on. I also hate long esters with a passion.

Superdrol made me feel awful. Gave me the only bloody nose of my life, back pumps comparable to human torture, and insane lethargy. Also, my lipids were wrecked. The gains were fantastic but it wasn't worth killing myself over.


----------



## mike1107 (Jan 4, 2013)

Incognito1 said:


> This may sound crazy but ill never use Test Prop again. The PIP for me is too unbearable. The sides that I get from test enanthate are nowhere near bad enough to have to put up with PIP again. Plus I find I can control emotions lot better with the slower ester



same feeling here about Prop but I like to kick start my cycles with it
however it tends to make very aggressive after a couple of days using it ... also very horny :action-smiley-033:


----------



## Flipper2012 (Jan 4, 2013)

Superdrol by far. And any high dose orals. They just ruin my appetite and make me feel shitty. I will only take low dose 20-25mg pre workout now


----------



## Juicemart (Jan 11, 2013)

methyl test. God that stuff is horrendous. Makes you strong as a bull in a very short amount of time. But I'll be damn if you dont feel like crap on it. So toxic as well.


----------



## GetNekid (Jan 12, 2013)

Any oral....   

"I'm Just to Old for this Shit".  Really I am..


----------



## basskiller (Jan 16, 2013)

winny ... it simply hurts all over to train..


----------



## sandygothes (Jan 26, 2013)

I like nandrolones. A lot. They are very effective and safe to use long term.


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 27, 2013)

Deca, it beats up my tits too much


----------



## sazo75 (Feb 2, 2013)

Winstrol, it really fucked with my elbows especially during any type of direct shoulder pressing movement .


----------



## robertscott (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever run a 19-nor again.  I'm pretty new to the game, only done 2 cycles but I have really struggled to recover from my second cycle where I used NPP, so I think I'm a test + oral only guy from now on.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 3, 2013)

I would say drol is at the top of my list, the bloat, the cramps, the flushed face...no thanks.

Hawk


----------



## bgspin (Feb 6, 2013)

DECA!! I will never touch the stuff again. I Had ED for months. Couldn't maintain a erection no matter what. I was only 21 at the time. Fuck that!


----------



## Zaven (Feb 6, 2013)

I love deca and drol...

Won't ever run Tren again.


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 7, 2013)

No EQ for me.  For some reason my BP goes too high!  My blood work is always good except when I use EQ!!  I'm an old timer and I've never used Winny of any type oddly enough.  I was thinking of using some coming up, but after seeing some of the posts on the first page from some other 40 somethings, I think I'll pass!!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 9, 2013)

Winny for sure... Drys me out too much and I can lift my damn arms for a couple weeks after jus a few doses. Granted that my shoulders are pretty tore up from lifting and BJJ ... But Winny doesn't do anything that makes it worth it


----------



## IsoVet (Feb 9, 2013)

nandralone gives me bad acne but I love it so much. Great for my aching joints. Sadly nadralone doesn't love my skin as much as I tend to say away from it. I sub EQ or primo for it.


----------



## prototype5 (Feb 9, 2013)

winni.  dried my joints out and everything hurt,  killed my appetite,  strength went down just because everything hurt and I couldnt lift as hard.

was absolutely worthless to me.


----------



## eseng (Feb 9, 2013)

eq - body doesnt get anything from it and cycles are way too long and cost a ton of money.  high bp.

masteron- kills my scalp

sd - migrane headaches, like i have an ice pick sticking inbetween my eyes...

ill just stick to test p and tren and some anavar


----------



## Keith1569 (Feb 9, 2013)

Winny.. Kills my joints


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 10, 2013)

The only thing Winny is good for is going to the pools in Vegas and wanting your skin to look paper thin for about 8 hours... Makes you look photo shoot worthy... But the second you stop then all the water it sheds just comes right back.

Total crap


----------



## E-Volve (Feb 10, 2013)

i will say its this stuff I got back in my mid 20's out of mexico.
Was a liquid d-bol. Think it was called something like ref-b
I heard rumors of this stuff being dirty and to just drink it, but I liked to experiment and I attempted to inject it. Big mistake! had the worst pain at in injection site for a week.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh Mexican gear- while I love me some QV... This shit I had to cut like 3:1 to keep the pip down enough to be able to walk


Had to cross to TJ to pick some up in a pinch... The hilarity as well is they throw in some 21g needle and syringes... Fuck 21g!?!?!?


----------



## sportyguy (Feb 12, 2013)

Kinda scary reading all this considering I'm on my first cycle. But interesting read. On my 3rd week of test400 and considering continuing my cycle using winny or tren. But after all this read, think I'll stick to eiher tren or dbol on low dose.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Oh Mexican gear- while I love me some QV... This shit I had to cut like 3:1 to keep the pip down enough to be able to walkView attachment 4269
> 
> Had to cross to TJ to pick some up in a pinch... The hilarity as well is they throw in some 21g needle and syringes... Fuck 21g!?!?!?



Shoulda got lidocain too. What's the price in tj now 14$? as I'm heading soon.21 gauge is a cartel torturing device free with those..man they think odd.


----------



## mastermerlin69 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have bp issues but Eq. sends it through the ROOF!!


----------



## powders101 (Feb 12, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Oh Mexican gear- while I love me some QV... This shit I had to cut like 3:1 to keep the pip down enough to be able to walk
> View attachment 4269
> 
> Had to cross to TJ to pick some up in a pinch... The hilarity as well is they throw in some 21g needle and syringes... Fuck 21g!?!?!?



You have to love those Testos!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think I paid like $20 for 3- 1ml amps. I had to cut it 1:1 cause the shit was real bad when it came to pip.

It's funny to think they can get oil into a sealed small glass container by they can't get the ratios right in order to keep you from having a lump when you pin..

Gotta love TJ though.. The sust rediject were like $23 each.. That was outta control


----------



## hellbilly (Feb 13, 2013)

BOLD ACE! Living hell in a vial.. Also water based winny and water based test suspension, not worth the pain.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 13, 2013)

Test suspension (water). Years ago I tried it. The shit was so clumpy it would only go through a 18ga. At the time (no Internet access 10+ years ago for me) I only knew to inject glutes. My ass hurt so bad I had to sleep on my belly. I made it almost two wks and give up. I couldn't handle 18 ga pinning.

Been scared of any water based since.


----------



## sportyguy (Feb 18, 2013)

wholly sh!t 18g!? I had to do 21 my first few times untill my 23s came in. I can't even imagine 18g.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 18, 2013)

hellbilly said:


> BOLD ACE! Living hell in a vial.. Also water based winny and water based test suspension, not worth the pain.



Can you tell me a bit more about this, was thinking of trying it


----------



## jm425 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tren.  My liver enzymes always go up on it and it fucks with my head as well.


----------



## jm425 (Feb 18, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Can you tell me a bit more about this, was thinking of trying it



Bold ace and test suspension are very painful and leave a lot of pip.  Water based winny is also in this category.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 18, 2013)

jm425 said:


> Bold ace and test suspension are very painful and leave a lot of pip.  Water based winny is also in this category.



I was thinking of ordering some and making it with EO, all of the Bold Ace I've seen is in oil and not EO, I'm thinking it may be worth a try it just making it super light like 75mg/ml in GSO.

Just curious as to the results and effects


----------



## colochine (Feb 18, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I was thinking of ordering some and making it with EO, all of the Bold Ace I've seen is in oil and not EO, I'm thinking it may be worth a try it just making it super light like 75mg/ml in GSO.
> 
> Just curious as to the results and effects



I've heard any ester smaller than cyp will feel like you were kicked by a Clydesdale.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 18, 2013)

colochine said:


> I've heard any ester smaller than cyp will feel like you were kicked by a Clydesdale.



Bahhh! Fuck I want to mess with this shit but keep getting the "bad news"

Maybe I'll put in a small 5g order and play around with it-


----------



## hellbilly (Feb 19, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Bahhh! Fuck I want to mess with this shit but keep getting the "bad news"
> 
> Maybe I'll put in a small 5g order and play around with it-



Make Bold No ester before Ace, seriously. BNE has a minor pip to it but Bold Ace not only hurts but makes you feel like you're dying for 48 hours. Just horrible!


----------



## IsoVet (Feb 19, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Oh Mexican gear- while I love me some QV... This shit I had to cut like 3:1 to keep the pip down enough to be able to walk
> View attachment 4269
> 
> Had to cross to TJ to pick some up in a pinch... The hilarity as well is they throw in some 21g needle and syringes... Fuck 21g!?!?!?



Love the testoprim. One of my favorite besides the ol primoteston and sostenon redijects.


----------



## IsoVet (Feb 19, 2013)

jm425 said:


> Bold ace and test suspension are very painful and leave a lot of pip.  Water based winny is also in this category.



There are water based winstrol  that are smooth and painless.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 19, 2013)

IVGear said:


> Love the testoprim. One of my favorite besides the ol primoteston and sostenon redijects.



Holy shit the pip is outta control with that stuff... LoL I just draw up a ml with the oil from the amp but if I don't cut it i can't walk for a week


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Great stuff but you will not be able to walk for sure


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 5, 2013)

Tren e worked great for me but the acne after cycle made me say I never using tren e again. I mite buy testoprim d again but only to use as a torture device.


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 6, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Oh Mexican gear- while I love me some QV... This shit I had to cut like 3:1 to keep the pip down enough to be able to walk
> View attachment 4269
> 
> Had to cross to TJ to pick some up in a pinch... The hilarity as well is they throw in some 21g needle and syringes... Fuck 21g!?!?!?



lol reminds me of a buddy that comes over complaining he's got a gaping hole in his ass cheek from the injection, I said wtf did you use he said he didn't know, but it was "Something like 18 I think" lol crazy people


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 6, 2013)

JewJitsu012 said:


> lol reminds me of a buddy that comes over complaining he's got a gaping hole in his ass cheek from the injection, I said wtf did you use he said he didn't know, but it was "Something like 18 I think" lol crazy people



Hey how long you been training BJJ?


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 7, 2013)

I love it all!


----------

